# St. Augustine/Crescent Beach



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

Next week is my annual trip to Crescent Beach. I stay at Summerhouse just north of the Mantanzas Inlet. I surf fish in the morning and hit the bays and bridges at night. Had luck on Memorial day, catching pomps, whiting and a blue while surf fishing. Thanks to the the people who gave me tips on this forum!!!!

Anybody got any reports on what's biting right now? 

Any last minute suggestions, tips, info?

I heard you can catch snook at the 206 bridge? True???

I would love to catch a snook, tarpon, or flounder. Have caught flounder before but it was years ago. Never caught a snook or tarpon.


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

I also bought some crab flavored fishbites. How should I use them.

Plain, by themselves? With an artificial? With some bait???


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If you bought the Fishn'Strips, cut them into thirds, put them on your hook first, then put on whichever bait you are using on the hook like you normally would.


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> If you bought the Fishn'Strips, cut them into thirds, put them on your hook first, then put on whichever bait you are using on the hook like you normally would.


Yes, I found some Fishn'Strips, crab flavor. I bought them mostly cause of your reports over the past couple of months.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Best of luck with them. There is no doubt about it that if you are fishing where there are fish, they work! I will rig up a pole with a dual pomp rig [2 hooks], and put fishbites on only 1 of the 2 hooks, and it ALWAYS is the one that gets hit, regardless of which hook I put it on.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Alright, now that the 3 day bite is over I can post what I caught on Fishbites at Sunglow Pier over the weekend. I was using white crab flavored on a dual pomp rig with frozen shrimp.




























The reason why I didn't want to post was because the spot was already so crowded on the 2nd and 3rd night after I posted the first night. And, the reason it was crowded was because we were catching so much fish. I will post a report under a different topic shortly.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Full fishing report is here:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18443


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

bttt


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Matanzas area report*

Heavy week infested the area last weekend eliminating any possibility of good fishing. After that we have had a week of torrential rain nearly every day. I havent been to Matanzas, but I am sure that it is kicked up right now. When the surf is ok, you will catch blues, macs, jacks, whiting, occasional pomps, black drum and sheephead depending on where you are. Look for cuts and runouts. As the water gets warmer, the deeper you get the bait, the better chance you have of catching fish.
I would reccomend fishing very early in the morning (sunup to 10 or 11), quitting for mid day and returning out in the evening. Any time you are out there, I would have a heavy rig set up with a large bait for shark/tarpon/monster reds. You never know. 
I know of 3 sharks over 4.5 feet caught in the last 2 weeks in that area. Mine was 4'10" lemon caught on a ladyfish head. IF you are in the back waters and happen into some ladyfish, keep a couple they are PRIME shark bait. 
Let us know when you are here, we will give you as much info as we can.
FISH ON!!!!!
BIG BILL


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

Big Bill said:


> Heavy week infested the area last weekend eliminating any possibility of good fishing. After that we have had a week of torrential rain nearly every day. I havent been to Matanzas, but I am sure that it is kicked up right now. When the surf is ok, you will catch blues, macs, jacks, whiting, occasional pomps, black drum and sheephead depending on where you are. Look for cuts and runouts. As the water gets warmer, the deeper you get the bait, the better chance you have of catching fish.
> I would reccomend fishing very early in the morning (sunup to 10 or 11), quitting for mid day and returning out in the evening. Any time you are out there, I would have a heavy rig set up with a large bait for shark/tarpon/monster reds. You never know.
> I know of 3 sharks over 4.5 feet caught in the last 2 weeks in that area. Mine was 4'10" lemon caught on a ladyfish head. IF you are in the back waters and happen into some ladyfish, keep a couple they are PRIME shark bait.
> Let us know when you are here, we will give you as much info as we can.
> ...


I will be there from this Saturday, the 2nd, till the following Sat. the 9th. 

I won't have computer access when I'm there. But I'll be the guy in front of Summerhouse surf fishing every morning with his dad. And my 2 yr old will be running around beating his fishing pole into the sand!!!!


----------

